# PCWorld review:First E-Reader Tied to Google's Ebookstore Sometimes Frustrates



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

iRiver Story HD Review: First E-Reader Tied to Google's Ebookstore Sometimes Frustrates
http://www.pcworld.com/article/235628/iriver_story_hd_review_first_ereader_tied_to_googles_ebookstore_sometimes_frustrates.html#tk.hp_fv


----------

